
GitXiv Is No More - zitterbewegung
https://m.imgur.com/gallery/oooYRmI
======
zitterbewegung
Text of image :

GitXiv no more! – Thursday, February 28th 2019

Today GitXiv has shut down.

The site was not maintained for 3 years, and was becoming increasinlgy
unstable and slow.

While still serving around 5000 monthly users, we felt a much better and
active service is being provided by
[https://paperswithcode.com](https://paperswithcode.com). So for all your open
science needs go there from now on.

Finally, please be an active participant in helping out uploading code and
papers, as well as for the computer scientists out there: making your research
available. If experiments are not replicable (this means "code" on GitHub) it
isn't really science is it? =D

(this mailing list will seize to exist as well)

Best to you all! Roelof You can complain to me on twitter ;)

